# d'autres moustaches m'ont dit



## poincaré

Buonasera a tutti, primo messaggio di un utente più volonteroso che esperto in francese! (studiato parecchi anni fa... à l'école, et maintenant largement oublié! 

La questione. In una bella canzone del 1937 ("Je chante") del mitico Charles Trenet (di cui oggi, peraltro, ricorre l'anniversario della morte) si dice:

Au poste, d'autres moustaches m'ont dit
Au poste, "ah! Mon ami, oui, oui, oui, oui
C'est vous le chanteur le vagabond?
On va vous enfermer, oui, votre compte est bon"

Letteralmente "moustaches" sta per "baffi": ma in questo caso? Ha senso "baffi" inteso come "poliziotto, gendarme" (come si potrebbe forse ipotizzare a senso: una sorta di "parte per il tutto"?). Non sono riuscito a trovare indicazioni su vocabolari vari...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buona sera poincaré

Ottimo !!!  moustaches = gendarmes


----------



## poincaré

Molte grazie LesCopainsd'abord! Approfitto della tua gentilezza per chiedere conferma: 

"au poste" = al posto (di polizia), al commissariato
"votre compte est bon" = siete nei guai

Conosci la canzone?
ciao
p


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Visiblement vous n'avez pas du tout oublié !!! ces traductions sont parfaites. Si, conosco la canzone, di fatto, tutte le sue canzoni.
Buon' ascolto !


----------



## poincaré

J'aime (vraiment!) lire... les dictionnaires!  
Grazie ancora... e alla prossima
p


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

E' stato un piacere 
Bonne lecture


----------

